# Root for VZW



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/12/how-to-root-moto-x-ultra-mini-and-maxx/

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jrmiller (Dec 20, 2012)

just saw that. so excited to root mine when it gets here.


----------



## Scooter70 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just ordered two MotoXs for the wife and I last night. What's the status of Root at this point in time?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shane1 (Aug 30, 2011)

As of now still able to.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Scooter70 said:


> Just ordered two MotoXs for the wife and I last night. What's the status of Root at this point in time?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Jcase has an app for that. See Dev section for download

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

